# Test of the latest collapse



## James043 (Mar 10, 2011)

Where does the time fly to when you're having fun?


----------



## boquet (Jul 24, 2011)

You're such a charming person!


----------



## bethtysall (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi James,
really interesting picture! Hadnt thought of things like that before - I think you may be right!
Im going to Rome in a couple of weeks so I think tea with the pope may be in order!
Beth


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh My Bosch!


----------

